# West Texas Kennel Club Show this weekend



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Is anyone attending this show? I've never been but this one is close enough to me, I thought I'd go and see what it's all about. Would love to meet up with some of you


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Is anyone attending this show? I've never been but this one is close enough to me, I thought I'd go and see what it's all about. Would love to meet up with some of you


Well, being from MA, I won't be there, but even if there aren't other forum members going, YOU should! Hav people in general are a nice lot, and you will enjoy getting you know some of your local Hav owners/breeders and learning a bit about showing. I don't show in breed at all, but I still really enjoy watching! Plus, the big shows often have great vendors, so bring your wallet!:biggrin1:


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

krandall said:


> Plus, the big shows often have great vendors, so bring your wallet!:biggrin1:


LOL, well I DO have a shopping list . Is it OK to bring Isbella? I don't have a stroller but am hoping to find one there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> LOL, well I DO have a shopping list . Is it OK to bring Isbella? I don't have a stroller but am hoping to find one there.


At most shows, dogs who aren't entered, technically are not allowed. They can be disruptive and there is always the possibility of bringing in diseases, if everyone with a pet dog is allowed to wander in. That said, I've yet to see this tightly enforced.


----------

